# wsdl-tomcat-AXIS



## jerry6600 (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo, ich bib Anfänger (wie man an der Frage merkt) und habe folgendes *PROBLEM*: 

Ich Habe nur eine URL (http://vgn.de/ib/site/tools/Interfa...fen&destination=messe&date=20070615&time=0930) und als Ergebniss eine xml-Datei, und soll damit unter Java, Tomcat und Axis eine wsdl-Schnittstelle erzeugen. 
Für lokale Datenbanken habe ich bereits wsdl-Schnittstellen erzeugt, aber noch nie für eine http-get Abfrage. 

*WER KANN MIR HELFEN???*


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2007)

kapier nicht ganz:

musst du diesen service nun als richtigen webservice zur verfügung stellen oder musst du ihn mit einem axis client konsumieren???


----------



## jerry6600 (1. Aug 2007)

sowohl als auch...
wobei aber das primäre Problem ist den Service als Webservice zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------

